# Living the American dream can take years thanks to visa and paperwork delays



## undrkvabrtha

Gotta admit, if I were the US Government, I wouldn't see any point in letting someone who cannot contribute to my country come in and have a free ride at the expense of taxpayers. 

It's true that after the Nixon shock and the 2006 Treasury announcements, we can print USD with absolutely no accountability, but that doesn't mean we'll print it for anyone looking for a free ride. 

We'll print it when we want to fool the rest of the world with the value of our money...


----------

